# Big chrome!



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Found this big chromer today!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice what a hog!!


----------



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

If you don't mind me askin was it caught at the chagrin 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice fish, Josh.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow....thats a bigun !! Nice fish


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Very Nice fish


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Fly, lure, eggs ???


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome cromer!


Steelhead SIKE-O!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

allbraid said:


> Fly, lure, eggs ???


Sucker spawn 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome nice fish josh u have the touch 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Wish I was out there with you guys today.... god I love that creek. Thanks for taking him out. I have 5 more bookings and more brown eggs for you from this afternoon, so call me after todays fishing.


----------



## btownsteel (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice fish!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a great looking fish!


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

photoshopped!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

as pretty and chromed out as they come, what a hawg!! nice fish


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice fish there


----------



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

Was chucking bait with no takers on the upper rock and switched to fly rod. Got this nice hen on an orange egg with a veil.


----------

